# Where to Buy Velocity Teak Woodgrain Rims?



## Danimal

I've seen a few guys use the 700C/29'er Velocity wheels in place of the old wood wheels. The teak colored finish is georgous on them, and once they are laced into some old school hubs, they work perfect on our old bikes. Soooooooo, I was thinking I would have a go at a set. Problem is, nobody I can find seems to sell them. Does anybody care to share where they purchased these wheels?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

..........


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Rumor has it that Charlie Harper, the Iowa Wheelmen captain had a bunch made- I sent him an email a while back and received no reply, but the Wheelmen are a VERY 20th century organization.  Well worth joining if you are interested in early machines but they have an old fashioned way of doing things.  I think this is his bike shop in Muscatine:
http://harperscycling.com/
A phone call might be the best way to contact them.  The profile of the Velocity blunts is spot on, the P-35s are a little wider.  In theory any Velocity rim can be had in any finish, but you need to find a cooperative bike shop, like Harpers.


----------



## lobsterboyx

Hey - You PM'd me on rat rod and i didnt get a chance to get back at you today.

The wheels i have on my bike, i ordered directly from velocity. 

they can be found here:

http://www.shopatron.com/products/p.../part_number=4622-700XX/7455.0.1.1.0.0.0.0.0?

Ive found that its almost easier to call the company directly than order thru the website, I tried to order a pair a few months ago only to pay and then find out that they were out of stock. I'd call first. 

and when paired with electra amsterdam tires they look like this:


----------



## rustyspoke66

Just a note, The velocity P35 is the same profile, 35mm width and 22mm high like most metal clad rims and is close to the non-clad wood rims which the ones I have are 19mm high X 32mm wide. So your on the right track with the P35.


----------



## lobsterboyx

I really should take a photo of the velocitys next to my real deal lobdells....


----------



## Danimal

Ok thanks guys. I was wondering if the P35 or the Blunts were closer to the original size. Those look perfect with the creme Amsterdam tires!

I saw that the P35's could be ordered on the Velocity website, but man, $160 each is pretty spendy. I guess if that is my only ooption, I can swing it in a few weeks. I was hoping some of the online dealers would sell cheaper.


----------



## ohdeebee

I can look into getting them cheaper. Those prices are full blown retail. I'll have to give them a call Monday to see whats available. And the p35s look really close to the right profile. I would go with them.


----------



## Danimal

ohdeebee said:


> I can look into getting them cheaper. Those prices are full blown retail. I'll have to give them a call Monday to see whats available. And the p35s look really close to the right profile. I would go with them.





That would be great. Please do let me know what you find out.


----------



## lobsterboyx

ohdeebee said:


> I can look into getting them cheaper. Those prices are full blown retail. I'll have to give them a call Monday to see whats available. And the p35s look really close to the right profile. I would go with them.




That would be fantastic, Id love to be able to support a forum member and have great wheels. 




When I bought my wheels, they were 90 bucks, not but the day after i purchased them, they jumped 70 bucks in price, granted they are a bit pricey, they are great wheels. I have mine laced to early ND model a stuff and seriously, these things glide like sealed bearing road wheels. 

you guys wont be disappointed 

i still need another set!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Just going to throw this idea out there, why couldn't we get a batch of unfinished p35's and have them nickel plated. That would cover more than 10 years of pre-balloon bikes.


----------



## ohdeebee

I can sell teak P35s for $125 each plus shipping. If I can get an order of ten together I can get the price down a little more. If anyone is interested in ordering some from me, I'll do half off on labor for wheel building (usually $30 per wheel). I still have to give Velocity a call Monday and see if they are in stock.


----------



## lobsterboyx

Pencil me in for a pair of the teak finish p-35s.


----------



## c3maddox

*question*

Are these 36 hole?  I think that what I need.  Could I sent my hubs to you then you could use those to build? If so what would the total cost be shipped to 43204

Thanks.


----------



## ohdeebee

Send me a PM and I will get you a price break down for wheel building service.



c3maddox said:


> Are these 36 hole?  I think that what I need.  Could I sent my hubs to you then you could use those to build? If so what would the total cost be shipped to 43204
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ohdeebee

Ok guys, I've got some bad news. Velocity is out of stock of 700c P35s in teak. They have some in 26" but only 32 hole. The other rim that would work for you guys is the Blunt which is just a bit narrower than the p35. They have the Blunt in 700c teak, but again only 32 hole.


----------



## Danimal

That's a bummer. Did they say if they are discontinued, or just temporarily out of stock?


----------



## c3maddox

How much cheaper are the Blunts in Teak?  OR the P35's in Black, assuming you can get those in 36h


----------



## Bicycle Belle

*I believe the rims are dipped?*

If I'm not mistaken (and I may be) I think the velocity rims are dipped to get that effect. You should be able to get any rims done that way including an older pair, There is a company near me that does dipping and I'll post the link.
http://www.xoticdips.com/
Good luck!
Never mind...I called them and they don't do rims..said it was too hard


----------



## F4iGuy

I'm picking up a pair of Teak 700c Velocity rims tonight from a friend that couldn't use them. Hoping to build them up over the winter for Orient but may use them for another project


----------



## ohdeebee

Since Velocity doesn't have anything in a 36 hole woodgrain rim and since they are already kind of pricey, consider these:






I can do this with any rim of your choice for $100 per rim. These are hand painted in any wood and tone of your choice and then waxed to achieve the correct sheen. You can supply your own rims, that way they are size correct for your bike and hubs. I'll still do half off wheel building labor with this option. The turn around time is a little longer though. It takes me between 8 and 12 hours of labor per rim depending on grain pattern.


----------



## lobsterboyx

as soon as they get a shipment, they are gone - I think i may have started a trend...


----------



## Iverider

ohdeebee said:


> Since Velocity doesn't have anything in a 36 hole woodgrain rim and since they are already kind of pricey, consider these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do this with any rim of your choice for $100 per rim. These are hand painted in any wood and tone of your choice and then waxed to achieve the correct sheen. You can supply your own rims, that way they are size correct for your bike and hubs. I'll still do half off wheel building labor with this option. The turn around time is a little longer though. It takes me between 8 and 12 hours of labor per rim depending on grain pattern.




As far as I know you can get the P35 in a 36 hole teak directly from Velocity.

On a completely related note. You're faux wood graining skills are awesome!!!!! Can you do pin striping over top of them as well?


----------



## ohdeebee

I called Velocity yesterday. Basically nothing that we could use in a 36 hole. I can pinstripe over the wood grain. My pinstripe skills aren't the greatest but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Minnie

*Velocity teak rims*

I got my Velocity teak rims from Charlie Harper. Great guy! I have them with cream tires on my 1899 Ladies Rambler. Rear wheel has 36 spokes, front has 32.


----------



## chunkmastafunk2

Does anyone have a spare p35 in teak? Had an accident!


----------

